# Weekly Competition 2014-31



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F U' F' R U' F
*2. *F2 R U' R F' R' U2 R F'
*3. *R' F2 R U' F2 U' R2
*4. *R F2 R' U2 F U F2
*5. *F2 U2 F' U R2 U' R F2 R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 D' B2 L2 R2 U F2 D R2 D2 B2 L B D B2 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 U
*2. *L D2 R' U L F2 D' R U F2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 B L2
*3. *L2 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 R B' R' D2 B F2 D B2 L2 R
*4. *U L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' U L2 B2 U R' F D2 F' U' F' R D B U2
*5. *F2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 L' F2 R F2 R' F' L2 D' U2 B2 R U B U' B

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw' D2 F' D B' Fw' F' L2 D' Uw' L' Rw2 R2 B' Rw' U F' Uw L' B' L2 F' U' L Fw2 D B2 F' Uw R2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 U Fw D' F2 D2 L2
*2. *D L2 Fw F D2 B2 F Uw' L2 R2 Fw Rw' B2 Fw Rw2 B' D' R Fw2 F2 Uw' U' B Fw' F2 D2 Rw2 D2 R' D2 Uw L U2 L' F2 R2 U2 L' R' B
*3. *L2 Rw2 D' Rw R B' Uw R2 U2 R' F' L2 Rw2 Fw2 F Rw' R2 B' D2 Uw Fw R2 D' Fw' R2 F U' L Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 D' R' Fw F2 D' Fw R U'
*4. *B2 Fw2 F2 U L F' L' F2 D B' D' B2 Fw Uw Rw' D' R' D2 B2 L B R B2 D2 Uw Rw' U' B2 Uw U L' Uw2 Rw' R' D' F R' D U Rw2
*5. *D R2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw L2 F2 Rw U' F2 Uw2 L' D Uw U B L2 Rw2 B2 F L' R2 Uw' R2 D U2 Fw2 Rw' R' F' Rw2 R2 Fw' U2 L' Fw Rw2 Uw2 U' R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *F' D2 Dw Fw F2 L' Lw' U' B' D2 Uw U L' Lw' B2 F' L Uw2 Rw' B' L Lw B L' Bw Dw2 Uw R F2 Lw' Rw D Bw2 U' F' Dw2 Uw2 U R Fw' F D Uw2 R2 Uw' Rw' B2 Lw2 Dw L' Lw R B' F' D' U F' Rw Fw2 D2
*2. *B2 L2 B' Bw U Bw2 Fw F Rw D2 U2 Fw2 L Rw2 D2 Dw Lw2 Fw2 F2 L' Rw R2 Fw' F2 Dw' Rw2 Dw' U2 Lw' Uw' U' F2 D Dw2 U B U2 Lw' U2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 U' B2 Fw' R Uw' U2 Lw2 Uw Lw Fw R2 F U2 L B D' Uw2 F2
*3. *Fw' R' U' Lw' B2 Fw' R' B2 Bw Fw2 F2 Lw Uw Lw2 U2 B Uw Rw Bw D' Bw' Dw2 Rw D' U Bw' Dw' Rw2 Dw2 Fw Dw' L2 Rw2 D2 Fw' Uw B F R2 Fw2 U' Bw Fw Uw' L' R' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw' L R Uw Bw' D Bw2 L D Dw F
*4. *D2 Bw R' D Uw Bw' Lw' Bw Fw Dw' U' Bw' Uw2 U2 B R Bw2 Lw2 B2 F2 Dw U' Lw2 F D' L' B F2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 F2 Rw U Bw2 Fw2 F Lw2 R' Dw2 U' L Dw' L2 U2 L2 Bw2 Lw R' Fw' L' Dw' U L2 Rw Dw' Uw' F' D Rw
*5. *B F R2 B Fw2 L B2 Dw' Uw Rw Bw L' Dw2 L Rw2 Dw' Uw2 Fw' Lw' Dw2 L' Lw2 Rw Bw' Uw B' Rw2 Bw Lw2 Bw2 U' L2 Rw U' R' B' Dw' Uw2 Bw' D' Dw2 L' Bw Fw2 F' Uw F D2 U2 R2 D Rw' Bw Fw' F R2 Dw' B2 Fw' F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D2 2U2 F' L' 2D2 2U 2R R2 3F' L D2 2D' 3F' D' 2D' 2B' 3F2 2F2 D' 2B 3F' 2F2 D' 2B' L2 2R' U2 L2 2L B' 2R R B' 2B2 2F L B 2F' 2L B 2F 2R B2 2F 3R2 2F2 F' 2L U' 2R2 2B R' F' 2L 2B 2L' R2 2F' L U' B L 3R 2R2 2D L' D2 L2 3R2 D
*2. *2F2 D 2R' F 3U 2U' 2B 3F2 L' 2F 2R' F U' 3F2 2U2 B2 2B2 3F 2D' 2R 2D' F2 R2 2U 2L 2U R' 3U U2 F' 3R 2R' R2 D 2L2 2R2 B' 2F 2U 2L2 2R F2 3R2 2D2 B' 3U2 2L' B 2L2 2R 3F' F' L2 2D' U F 2R' 3U' B' 3F F 3R' R2 D2 3R 2F D' 3F R2 D2
*3. *B L 2D 2R B 3U2 B 2U2 B 2B2 2D2 U' 2R2 2U' 3F' L' 3F2 D B' 2F' L' 2D 3R 2B2 D 2R2 3U' 2F' 2R F' 3U 2U 3R2 D 3F2 L2 U 2L2 3F' U2 2R' 3F' 3U 2R 3U2 2F 2R 2D 3U 2U R 2F F' 2L' 2R B D 3F2 2F' 2L2 2B2 2F U2 L2 3R2 2R' D2 2U U2 2L2
*4. *R2 2B2 3F2 2R2 2U 2R 2B' 3F 2U' B' 2B2 2F' 3U F2 R2 F' R2 2B' L 2R2 U 2F2 3R2 2U' B' 3F2 U2 B' D 2U' 2B' 2U' F2 2R2 U' 2B2 2U' 3F F2 2U2 2L 2D2 B 3F' 2F' 3U2 B' 3F2 2L R2 B 3F' U2 2R B D' R' B' 2U L2 D' 2B' 3F2 3U2 2F2 2L 2R' 2U' F2 2L2
*5. *3U2 3F2 2U' 2B' 2R2 B' 3R2 2R2 2D2 3F' D2 2R' R2 B2 2F D' 2U' 2L 3F' 2F 2U' U' 3R2 2U2 R 3U' 3R2 2U L 3R' D 2D' 3R 3F2 D2 B2 D U2 F2 3R' 3U' 2B2 2U' 3F 2F R 2F U2 B' 3F 2D' 3F2 2L 2R' 2U 2F' L2 B 2B' 3F2 2R2 U2 L' F 3R B 2F' F2 3U2 2L

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R2 2U' F 2U2 B 2L' R2 D2 2D2 3U' U B' 3B' 3U' 2U U F2 L 2L' 2F2 F 3R 3F2 F 2U' B2 2B 2F2 3R F' 3U' U 2B2 U2 L' 2R2 R' 3F F' 3U 3F2 F2 2L2 2B 3D' 2U' F2 D B' 2B 3D U 2L2 3F F' R 3B 2F R B2 2R 2U2 U2 L' 2B 3B2 3L2 B' 2B 3F 2L' F' 2R' 3B' D2 B' 2B' R' 2U2 L 3L 3U2 U2 L 3R2 3B' 3U2 L' F' 2U 2L 2D B' 3B 3L 2R' 3U 2L' 3R' D2
*2. *2D' 3F F2 L' 2R 3U2 R2 3F' 3D' B2 3B2 2L' 3U' 2U' R' U 3R 2R R' 2D 3U' F2 2U B' 3D 3U' 2L2 2B2 3L D' 2D B 3B' 3F' D2 3D' 3U2 R' 2B' 3B' L2 B' 3F' R B2 3F2 2U' L 2R2 2F2 3L R2 3D' 3U' 2L2 F R 3U2 U 3F2 2R B U F2 R F2 L' D2 3B2 2F2 D' 2B 2D 2U' 3B2 D 3U' 2U' 2F' F 2L' 2U' 3B2 3F 2F 3U L 2U2 3F2 3R D 3D' 2B 2F 2D' 3F R' 2F' R2 3U2
*3. *D2 U 2L' 3L' R2 F2 2U 2L' R2 3F' 2D2 F2 2R B 3B2 L' 2L2 3R 3U2 2L2 U' L' F 3R2 3D2 3R2 3D' 3U2 2R2 3B2 R2 B 3F 2L2 2R2 R B' 2F 3L' 2F2 3D2 3R2 B' 3L 2U U 3R 2U B' 3B2 3D2 3L R' U2 2R2 3U' L' R' 3D' 2B2 2R 2F U2 2F' 3R2 R' 3B' 2D' 2B 3U F' 2L' 3B' 2R 2U 3L2 3D' U2 L 3L' 3B' F 3L2 3R2 B' 2F2 3R' B2 3L2 2R2 B2 2B2 3B2 3D' 3L' B' 3F 3R 3F' D
*4. *3D 2U 2L2 3R' 3U' U L2 B2 D F 3L2 3U2 3B F' D 2D' 3D 3U' 3L 3F' 3U B' 3R2 D2 2R 3B' 2L' D2 L 3R 3U' 3B D B 2D2 2U 3R2 2B2 3U' 3B' 2D2 3D2 2L 3L R D 3D 3R' 2B2 3B' R' F' L2 D' 3F2 F 3R' 2D 3D2 3U' 2U2 R' 3D' U 2B 3D U 2R2 D' 3U L' 3F2 R' 2B 3D' U 2R 2B' 2R D R2 3B2 3L' D 3D R 3U2 3F' 2L2 2F' 2R B2 2B2 3U' F 3U' 2F' 2D2 2R R
*5. *3F 2D L' D2 3U2 2U 3R 2R2 3F 3D U2 2B2 L' R' B2 2U2 3B' 3L2 3R' 3F 3L 3U2 L' 3L2 U' L' 2U' 2R2 D2 F 3U2 2U2 3L D2 2D' 2F' D B2 3R R 2F2 3U 3L B2 3F 3R2 3U2 2L' 3R 3U U2 B2 3B' 3U' 2B' 3F2 2F2 F2 R 3U' 2R U' 3B D' 3B2 3D2 L2 3L2 R' 3U 2U' U2 L' 2B 2D 2L 2R' F' D2 3R B2 3F 3U 2R 2F' 3L2 2F' 3L' 3U' F2 3R2 F' 2R' 3F2 3R B2 U' 2F' R' D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R' U F2 R' F2 R F
*2. *R' U R2 F2 U R' U2 F2 R U'
*3. *R F' U2 R' F U' R U' R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F U2 F' U B L' D2 R2 U2 R'
*2. *F2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R D2 F2 R2 B L U' R' U L' R' U R
*3. *U2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 D' B2 U B' R U2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B' L R' D2 Uw2 U2 L2 Rw2 R2 B U Fw Rw R' Uw U' Rw D Uw' U B U' Fw' Uw2 R' F2 L' Rw U' B2 Uw2 Fw' D2 L' F2 Rw B2 R' Uw
*2. *Uw2 B2 R2 B F' U2 Rw R2 Fw Rw F L2 Rw B2 L2 F' L D' Rw2 D B2 Fw2 Uw' U' Fw' D2 U2 L D' U2 L' Uw' Rw' Uw L2 Rw B2 Rw' Fw2 F2
*3. *Rw U2 B2 R2 B2 R' Uw2 U Rw2 U2 Rw' B' D' Uw2 U' L2 R F' L' Rw2 Fw L' Rw2 U' Fw D R B2 D2 U' Fw D2 Rw R B' Rw Uw' U F' D2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D Dw Uw2 R D2 B2 F2 L Uw' Fw2 F' U Lw2 U2 Bw2 D R' U Fw' D' Dw L2 B2 Fw' Uw' Lw F2 Rw' Bw Lw' Fw Lw' Rw' Fw D Lw Rw2 R Bw Fw D' Rw' U2 Bw' Lw Bw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw Uw Rw2 B U' Rw B2 Bw2 F D Uw2 Bw'
*2. *Rw' D2 F D L B U F2 L2 R Uw B D2 U' L2 Fw' U2 L' D2 U2 L2 R F2 L' Bw2 Uw U2 Bw2 Fw D Bw2 R' B D' Uw R' Fw2 L' Bw Lw' Uw' L U' Fw2 Lw' R' D' L Rw2 Fw' Rw2 D U Lw' U2 Bw2 Lw R2 Bw Lw
*3. *Dw2 Rw U L Rw2 R Bw' D' Dw Fw D U2 Bw2 Fw' L2 Bw2 Uw2 F D Rw2 Dw U2 B' Uw R' F2 Lw' Uw2 U R2 B' D' L D2 U' Bw' Rw' Dw Uw U' B' L' Lw Uw Bw' Rw' D U R Uw2 Bw' Fw F L2 R B2 F2 L' U2 Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U 2B' L2 B2 L2 2L' 2R2 3U2 B' 3U2 U 2R 3F 2L' 2D' 3U 2U' B2 2B' D2 2U 2B2 2L2 3R 2U2 2F' 2D' L2 D 2D2 3F 2F 3U2 3F' 2F2 2L2 2B 3F 2D U' 3R 3U' 2U2 2R 3U' 2U L D2 2D 2U L 3F' U L2 3U2 2U' U' 2F2 D' 2U2 B' U2 2B2 R2 U2 2R R' 3F' 3U 2U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 2F2 3L 2B L 3F' 2L' 3D 2R2 3U' 3F' 3R2 B' 3R 2D 2U' 3B D' 3D' 2L2 3D 2U2 B' 2L R2 3F2 3R2 B2 3L' 3U' 3R' 3B2 3D' U' 2F' 2D2 3R 2B 2R2 3B2 3F' L' 2R 2B2 3B' F 2D 3U U2 2B' D' 3D2 2U2 2F U 3L2 3D 3U 3L2 U2 2B2 L' 2B 3B2 2F D 2D 3D 2U' 2R 2F' 2L U2 2L' 2B' 3B2 2F' 3L 3U B D2 3R' 2B2 3F 3D 2R' R' 2B R' U 3R 2R2 D' 3U 2U2 F 2L B' F D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 D U2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 F L' B2 F U' L U2 F U R
*2. *L2 R2 B R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L' B' U2 L2 B D B U R D R
*3. *U B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B2 L' F' R D' L' D2 R' B' R2 F R'
*4. *B' D' B R2 F2 R F D' R D2 R2 F D2 F U2 R2 F R2 B2 R2
*5. *U' D' R U2 B' L F' D' B' U R' B2 R L2 F2 B2 R' F2 B2 D2 F2
*6. *U' D B' D2 R D B' U2 R' U R2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 D'
*7. *L' U' B' R' L2 B R2 U F' B L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 F2
*8. *B U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 U L D' R F R2 B' D U'
*9. *D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U R D2 R F' U' R' F2 R' B2 U'
*10. *B2 D R2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 L F L2 U2 B F' L' D R' F2
*11. *F2 D L2 U L2 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 F' R' U' L2 D' L2 R' F L' D2
*12. *L B' D' L B' D' R2 L' U' R' U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 B'
*13. *R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U F2 D2 F L F2 R' B D' B U' F' R2
*14. *L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 L R' U B2 R' F L U' F' D'
*15. *L2 B2 D' B2 D2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D F D R B U' R U' R' D B'
*16. *D2 F U2 F' R2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 B' U' B R F' L2 R2 D2 F R' F'
*17. *R2 D B2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 B' L R2 B D U R' U B D
*18. *B L2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B F D2 F' D L2 F' R D2 F' L R2 D B
*19. *B2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 L B2 R2 F' U B' F2 L R U2 B D B
*20. *U L2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D F R' U2 B' U L' B2 F U F'
*21. *F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 B2 R U F D2 R2 D L' F R F
*22. *B L2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 B R2 F' R' D' U2 R F U' B' L' B F2
*23. *U' D' B L' U F' L U R L2 F B' R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F'
*24. *R' B2 L B2 R F2 L2 R' F2 U2 R2 B' R2 D' U' R' U2 F2 L' B' L2
*25. *D R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U B2 R' D B2 D' U' B2 L2 F' U F2
*26. *F' D2 L2 D2 U2 B' F U2 B' L2 F2 U L2 R2 F D' U2 B2 R' D F
*27. *L2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 F2 R2 D' U B' R D' U' R' B2 R' B2
*28. *D' R2 D2 R2 F R2 B' L' D' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 F2 B L2
*29. *U R2 D R2 U' B2 D L2 D B2 L2 R D' R D2 F R U F2 D2 B
*30. *L2 U R F2 D2 B' R' B L' D2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 U' B2
*31. *U2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 B F' L2 D R F' L' U2 L2 U L D2 L'
*32. *R' U' F2 U' D' L U' F' B U2 F2 B2 L2 U2 L' F2 B2 R' F2 L
*33. *R' B2 R B2 F2 L F2 L D2 F' U B' R2 U2 F2 R F D' R2 D'
*34. *B2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 B U B2 D' L R' F2 U B2 U
*35. *L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 B D B2 R' B' R2 F U2 B U'
*36. *F2 L2 U2 L' B2 F2 L U2 L D2 R' F L B U L U R'
*37. *U R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 B' D' L F2 U2 L' F' R B' D'
*38. *R2 D2 L2 B D2 B R2 B' D2 F R2 D' L2 U' R' U' R D2 U2 F' U2
*39. *L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 F D2 R D' B2 D L' F2 R' U2
*40. *B U' B2 R2 F U' B D' L B R2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' L' R2 D R' F L2 F2 D' B2 U
*2. *U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 B' F R F D' L B2 U' R' U2 B' F
*3. *B2 D2 U2 B U2 B L2 F U2 B' D2 U F2 U2 R' B' L U2 F' R' U
*4. *D2 F2 U F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' R F' L2 D2 R F L2 U' B2 F'
*5. *R D2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 F2 U2 L' R F L' D' B F2 R B' U L' B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 B' L' U R2 F L2 B' D2 R' F2 D
*2. *B2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 D U R2 B L B L' R D B F L D2
*3. *L2 F' R L U F' L2 B' U' R U2 F2 L' F2 L2 D2 L D2 R'
*4. *R2 F2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 R F' R F D' B D' B2 F' R2
*5. *R U B R' B R B D L F U2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D2 R2 L F2 U' B D F R2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 B L2 B
*2. *U L' D L F2 B L' F' B U B D2 L2 B L2 B L2 D2 L2 F' D2
*3. *U L2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' D B' R2 B' L2 F'
*4. *D B2 F2 D F2 U L2 D' L2 U B2 F L' U' R' F L D2 B2 D B
*5. *L2 B2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L F2 D B' L2 B' R' U' F' D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U B L R' B D' L2 U2 L' B U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 F' R' F' U F'
*3. *B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 D F2 R' B L2 U L R' F' D2 L2 B
*4. *Rw D' R D' Fw L U L2 F Rw' B2 U R B2 L2 R2 Uw' Rw2 R2 B Uw2 Fw' Uw2 B Fw2 R B' F' D U2 F2 L2 R2 U Rw2 U' B' Fw' D2 L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 U F U R2 U' F R' U'
*3. *L2 U' R2 U B2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 B' R' D L F' R2 U L D2 F R'
*4. *L2 R' B F2 U2 R B2 Fw2 F2 U' L' F' R' B Rw2 D' F Uw2 L2 B F' Rw' R2 D' U B Fw F2 L R2 U' Fw Uw2 R' Fw2 Rw' R D2 R B2
*5. *B Bw' F L Dw' Uw' B' Bw U B' Uw Rw2 B2 L' Rw' B' Bw Fw2 D' Dw2 U2 R' U2 F Uw' U2 L Rw Uw2 U' Rw2 B2 Rw2 D L' D Bw' Lw B2 Bw2 Fw' Dw' U2 Lw Bw' F' R Uw2 Bw U' R2 Fw' L2 U' Fw2 L' Rw' U2 B F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=6 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=1,d=-1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=3 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=2,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=4 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=2,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=-5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=4 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' B' L' U' R B R r b' u'
*2. *U R' B' L R B' R' B' U b u'
*3. *U L R' L' R B' L' l b u
*4. *R B' R U' B L R' U' l' r b u'
*5. *U L R' B R' L B' R l' r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (-4, 6)
*2. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -3)
*3. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, -2) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, 4) / (2, 2) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (-4, 4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L D' R L' U R D' L R'
*2. *L D' U R U' L D' R U'
*3. *R D' R' L' R' D' R' U'
*4. *U' D' L' D R' L D L'
*5. *R L D L D L' U L


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jul 30, 2014)

*3x3: * 17.37 17.49 (19.44) (15.78) 18.49 = *17.79*
*3x3 OH: * 46.74 44.45 47.33 (40.50) (1:00.37) = *46.17*


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 30, 2014)

3x3: 21.33,22.54,23.36,20.45,20.72 Average: *21.53*
2x2: 6.96,9.33,6.92,5.09,10.92 Average *7.74*


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 30, 2014)

*6x6x6*: 3:38.68, (3:35.20), 3:50.79, (3:55.15), 3:51.95 = *3:47.14*
- Pops and OLL parity all around, especially the second.
*5x5x5*: 2:06.65, 2:09.82, 1:55.37, (1:48.99), (2:09.92) = *2:03.95*
- It looked like I would be able to recover the sub-2, but no.
*3x3x3*: 14.15, 13.45, (11.43), (19.36), 17.05 = *14.88*


----------



## QQW (Jul 31, 2014)

2x2 4.96 7.29 6.20 7.29(lol repeat) 5.60 6.36 

3x3 19.58 20.51 18.9 31.26 23.17 21.11 horrible. Pll skip on the first solve still failed NO IDEA what happened on the fourth solve.

4x4 1:37.34 1:39.80 1:36.70 1:48.63 1:36.43 1:37.95 switched from redux to Yau yesterday


----------



## notfeliks (Jul 31, 2014)

*2x2*: 3.51, 5.17, (2.18), (8.98), 6.38 = *5.02*
*3x3*: 16.01, 16.69, (16.90), (15.57), 16.02 = *16.24*
*OH*: 37.91, 36.23, (31.18), 39.94, (45.24) = 
*2BLD*: 3:02.04, DNF, DNF = *3:02.04*
*3BLD*: DNF, DNF, ...
*Pyraminx*: 10.10, 12.16, (5.18), 14.98, (16.15) = 12.41
*MTS*: 1:53.38, (1:46.73), 1:55.12, (2:02.43), 2:01.27 = *1:56.59*


----------



## RicardoRix (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/index.php?showRecords=1337

There seems to be some bogus times on the Records page, namely the 2x2-4x4 relay and the fewest moves.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 31, 2014)

*3X3X3:* 19.66 (22.25) 20.55 21.21 (17.88) =* 20.47*


----------



## Richy (Jul 31, 2014)

*Skewb: *11.65 9.42 (12.26) (8.93) 9.12= *10.06*


----------



## PianoCube (Jul 31, 2014)

MultiBLD: 3/3 19:38.26


----------



## Dene (Aug 3, 2014)

*3x3:* 15.60, (20.97), (13.37), 18.04, 16.11 = 16.58
*4x4:* (1:05.31), 1:04.41, 1:00.70, 1:03.29, (52.28) = 1:02.80
*5x5:* 1:49.31, (1:38.27), 1:42.71, 1:39.07, (1:52.06) = 1:43.70
*6x6:* 3:10.71, 3:10.89, (3:29.74), 2:56.12, (2:49.96) = 3:05.91
*7x7:* (4:36.30), 4:38.47, 4:57.08, 4:54.92, (5:02.07) = 4:50.16
*OH:* 35.63, 46.30, 52.19, (DNF), (32.91) = 44.71
*Megaminx:* 2:01.87, 1:59.64, (1:53.00), (2:04.49), 1:56.52 = 1:59.34

Horrible. At least I had a good 4x4 day yesterday ^_^


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 5, 2014)

Results week 31: congrats to qaz, stevecho and Iggy

*2x2x2*(27)

 2.23 nccube
 2.31 stevecho816
 2.90 riley
 3.48 Nihahhat
 3.61 Iggy
 3.63 andi25
 3.97 bh13
 4.15 brian724080
 4.27 mycube
 4.44 larosh12
 4.48 brandbest1
 4.61 bacyril
 4.71 giorgi
 4.73 Cale S
 4.95 qaz
 5.02 notfeliks
 5.11 CyanSandwich
 5.45 Prakhar
 5.64 NZCuber
 6.36 QQW
 7.07 Schmidt
 7.31 Regimaster
 7.74 PJKCuber
 7.94 d4m1no
 8.90 evileli
 9.57 kuba1542
 19.09 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(36)

 8.23 stevecho816
 9.01 nccube
 9.90 riley
 11.32 Iggy
 12.21 bh13
 13.15 brandbest1
 13.50 giorgi
 13.67 mycube
 13.86 qaz
 14.79 Nihahhat
 14.88 Keroma12
 14.99 brian724080
 15.76 typeman5
 16.24 notfeliks
 16.31 Cale S
 16.58 Dene
 16.60 larosh12
 16.77 bacyril
 17.52 NZCuber
 17.78 Sir E Brum
 17.79 Kenneth Svendson
 18.86 Regimaster
 19.61 CyanSandwich
 20.47 MarcelP
 21.09 QQW
 21.53 PJKCuber
 22.03 cubefanatic
 22.29 d4m1no
 23.06 Schmidt
 23.65 kuba1542
 23.96 Prakhar
 24.85 evileli
 27.10 hfsdo
 28.47 xlmmaarten
 35.43 sivamrhack
 36.71 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(19)

 38.21 stevecho816
 47.31 Iggy
 49.17 mycube
 49.80 qaz
 51.97 brandbest1
 52.93 bacyril
 57.69 Nihahhat
 1:01.44 giorgi
 1:02.80 Dene
 1:07.52 bh13
 1:08.98 Regimaster
 1:19.04 Cale S
 1:20.58 d4m1no
 1:21.50 Schmidt
 1:30.92 CyanSandwich
 1:37.95 QQW
 2:15.03 evileli
 4:27.37 MatsBergsten
 DNF Prakhar
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:15.38 stevecho816
 1:34.48 mycube
 1:43.45 qaz
 1:43.70 Dene
 1:48.99 bacyril
 1:51.88 riley
 1:57.03 Iggy
 2:03.95 Keroma12
 2:21.31 giorgi
 2:22.31 Regimaster
 2:23.60 bh13
 2:58.14 d4m1no
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:35.54 stevecho816
 2:58.56 bacyril
 3:05.91 Dene
 3:39.51 qaz
 3:47.14 Keroma12
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:09.27 mycube
 4:23.44 bacyril
 4:48.65 qaz
 4:50.16 Dene
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 18.41 stevecho816
 22.91 riley
 24.47 Iggy
 26.69 bh13
 27.39 Regimaster
 27.88 giorgi
 29.84 qaz
 37.15 larosh12
 38.03 notfeliks
 42.53 Prakhar
 44.35 brian724080
 44.71 Dene
 46.17 Sir E Brum
 50.03 bacyril
 54.48 Schmidt
 59.33 CyanSandwich
 1:07.96 d4m1no
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:12.11 Kenneth Svendson
 1:16.24 riley
 1:51.27 qaz
 4:20.61 CyanSandwich
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 6.53 stevecho816
 14.28 Iggy
 18.86 mycube
 26.86 qaz
 26.90 CyanSandwich
 26.93 Cale S
 28.49 MatsBergsten
 55.28 Nihahhat
 2:46.60 larosh12
 3:02.04 notfeliks
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 35.26 riley
 39.48 mycube
 40.47 Iggy
 53.11 qaz
 57.03 Cale S
 1:00.72 CyanSandwich
 1:13.00 MatsBergsten
 1:45.68 stevecho816
 1:49.25 thatkid
 2:09.97 okayama
 DNF notfeliks
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 2:41.42 mycube
 2:59.51 Iggy
 5:01.85 qaz
 5:42.42 CyanSandwich
 8:34.21 MatsBergsten
 DNF thatkid
 DNF okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:17.99 mycube
13:03.16 qaz
17:54.92 MatsBergsten
20:14.43 CyanSandwich
 DNF Iggy
 DNF okayama
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF qaz
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

17/21 (56:40)  CyanSandwich
17/22 (57:57)  riley
8/10 (46:34)  MatsBergsten
6/7 (21:36)  qaz
4/4 ( 6:14)  Cale S
3/3 (19:38)  PianoCube
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 54.19 qaz
 1:56.59 notfeliks
*2-3-4 Relay*(10)

 49.66 stevecho816
 1:07.62 Iggy
 1:11.34 mycube
 1:12.09 qaz
 1:20.48 giorgi
 1:23.67 bh13
 1:46.98 Cale S
 1:52.08 d4m1no
 2:22.81 Schmidt
 2:40.84 CyanSandwich
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:55.91 qaz
 2:56.18 mycube
 3:16.83 Iggy
 3:33.18 giorgi
 4:51.97 d4m1no
 4:53.16 bh13
*Magic*(1)

 2.49 Schmidt
*Skewb*(13)

 5.44 Nihahhat
 5.93 stevecho816
 9.21 riley
 9.49 Cale S
 10.06 Richy
 11.64 bacyril
 12.38 cubefanatic
 12.62 qaz
 12.73 mycube
 13.49 andi25
 15.19 Prakhar
 15.76 Iggy
  23.45 Schmidt
*Clock*(5)

 7.90 Perff
 8.39 Iggy
 9.01 qaz
 15.76 mycube
 16.48 riley
*Pyraminx*(16)

 4.09 Iggy
 5.45 andi25
 5.57 Regimaster
 6.24 cubefanatic
 6.40 bacyril
 6.55 stevecho816
 7.71 bh13
 7.77 Nihahhat
 8.18 riley
 9.74 qaz
 10.87 Cale S
 12.04 Schmidt
 12.41 notfeliks
 12.68 mycube
 14.43 Prakhar
 16.90 CyanSandwich
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:06.78 andi25
 1:18.17 stevecho816
 1:30.35 qaz
 1:36.28 riley
 1:59.34 Dene
 2:31.65 bh13
 2:45.84 Cale S
 4:18.41 larosh12
*Square-1*(8)

 11.69 brandbest1
 18.92 stevecho816
 23.09 Iggy
 31.08 qaz
 34.47 Nihahhat
 40.78 bh13
 1:03.93 CyanSandwich
 1:27.88 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(3)

28 okayama
35 qaz
48 CyanSandwich

*Contest results*

279 qaz
222 stevecho816
209 Iggy
206 riley
190 mycube
167 CyanSandwich
135 bh13
123 bacyril
117 Cale S
112 Nihahhat
106 giorgi
89 Dene
86 MatsBergsten
84 brandbest1
81 Regimaster
74 notfeliks
67 nccube
67 larosh12
61 brian724080
58 andi25
57 Schmidt
51 d4m1no
47 Keroma12
46 Prakhar
36 cubefanatic
33 QQW
32 NZCuber
31 okayama
29 Sir E Brum
27 Kenneth Svendson
27 typeman5
21 PJKCuber
20 evileli
16 MarcelP
14 kuba1542
10 Richy
10 PianoCube
9 thatkid
7 Perff
7 hfsdo
6 xlmmaarten
5 sivamrhack


----------

